# How to start a fight with a Pier Rat



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

As the report goes, 22-year-old Alexandria Turner found herself in a verbal confrontation with a fisherman on a pier. What makes this St. Augustine area story even more peculiar is that Turner was swimming in the ocean at the time. Next, Turner swam over to the pier fisherman’s fishing line, bit it off, then swam away with the lure. The police were quickly called after the incident occurred. 



As the police arrived, Turner refused their orders of swimming to shore. Instead, she began screaming at them that she was naked and would not comply. Eventually, the heavily intoxicated woman found herself in police custody with charges of being drunk and disorderly as well as resisting law enforcement.

News Link Here:

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/drunk...train&utm_medium=manual&utm_campaign=20170822


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

If that thing was headed for my lure, I would cut my own line!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

He should have set the hook and gave her a piercing.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

A very important part of this story is missing: 

_"There was no word on whether the lure was returned to the fisherman."_

I guess there will be a followup article? Or maybe not ... investigative journalism just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

....


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn remoras!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

omg her picture ! wtf is that !?!?


----------



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

They should cite her with this also:

379.105 Harassment of hunters, trappers, or fishers.—
(1) A person may not intentionally, within a publicly or privately owned wildlife management or fish management area or on any state-owned water body:
(a) Interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another.
(b) Attempt to disturb fish, game, or nongame animals or attempt to affect their behavior with the intent to prevent their lawful taking by another.
(2) Any person who violates this section commits a Level Two violation under s. 379.401.
History.—s. 2, ch. 90-170; s. 27, ch. 2006-304; s. 9, ch. 2008-247.
Note.—Former s. 372.705.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

That's a SLOB!!!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

The lead singer from Dixie Chicks really let herself go.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

SouthernAngler said:


> The lead singer from Dixie Chicks really let herself go.


I would still hit it :whistling:


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> I would still hit it :whistling:


Dude, that's nasty. She looks like a guy now. Rut Roh.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I used to surf over there pretty regularly. The pier is real short and when it's good, you are surfing out past the end. When the drift is bad you will get blown past it. I have seen many many fights break out over the years and remember once when the police actually arrested a guy for hooking a guy.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> Dude, that's nasty. She looks like a guy now. Rut Roh.


Even better ! :thumbup:


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> Even better ! :thumbup:


:blink: :001_huh:


----------

